# Zapoteco: nanga ti feo



## Bails23

Hi!
I have a really quick question.  I was listening to the band "Camila" and heard their song "Nanga ti feo".  I was wondering if someone could tell me what that title means?
Thanks!


----------



## Marxelo

En español, al menos, no significa nada. ¿Estás seguro que es en español?


----------



## David_3333

"yo soy un feo" (dialecto zapoteco)

"I'm an ugly"


----------



## Bails23

I was not sure but when I googled it, I was told that it Camila was a "Mexican soft rock group". =/  The best translation that I could come up with was: wimpish (nanga) you (ti) ugly (feo).  But that does not make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Estela 1021

Marxelo said:


> En español, al menos, no significa nada. ¿Estás seguro que es en español?


Nanga ti feo es Zapoteco quiere decir YO SOY UN FEO



Bails23 said:


> I was not sure but when I googled it, I was told that it Camila was a "Mexican soft rock group". =/  The best translation that I could come up with was: wimpish (nanga) you (ti) ugly (feo).  But that does not make a whole lot of sense.


Nanga ti feo means I’m ugly naga can mean you or I there’s many different rules just like in any other languages one word can have many meanings



Bails23 said:


> Hi!
> I have a really quick question.  I was listening to the band "Camila" and heard their song "Nanga ti feo".  I was wondering if someone could tell me what that title means?
> Thanks!


Nanga ti feo means I’m ugly. It’s zapoteco and the song talk about him being ugly but having an amazing heart.


----------

